# Serpentine system with a Tripower?



## jasonblair (Nov 22, 2004)

My last GTO was 4 barrel... My new one is a tripower, and I'm learning quite a few things. First off, I found out that an HEI distributor won't fit with a tripower. Now I'm also learning that a March serpentine kit won't work with a tripower, because you have to use a newer 11 bolt water pump with it, and 11 bolt water pumps won't fit with a tripower, so you have to stick with an 8 bolt. (If this is wrong, please let me know!)

So my question is this... Does anyone make a serpentine system that works with the 8 bolt water pump?

Thanks!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't know about the serpentine drive, but Davis Unified Ignition (Performance Distributors) makes a small format HEI that will fit with tri-power.

Bear


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

11 bolt w.p. can be used with tri-power . You need to use 11 bolt timing cover that has the large dimple in the top as to clear the thermo. housing .


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

I had a 66 tri-power with MSD HEI ignition and 11 bolt water pump.. perfect fit!


----------



## jasonblair (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks guys. I've found the MSD distributors, so that is a go... But a question about finding an 11-bolt pump with a "dimple." I haven't found a parts catalog that mentions whether or not the cover is "dimpled" or not... How do I tell? Is there a source that provides them?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If the MSD distributor doesn't have a vacuum advance, might wanna consider just using the factory dist to trigger an MSD unit. My Tri-Power car had a Malory Unilight when I got it and it wouldn't time correctly. Either it idled good and pinged like a bitch under full throttle, or if I backed the timing down to stop the pinging it was so retarded it barely idled. 1 benefit of an MSD box is there is no voltage going through the points, so they tend to last forever.


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

jasonblair said:


> Thanks guys. I've found the MSD distributors, so that is a go... But a question about finding an 11-bolt pump with a "dimple." I haven't found a parts catalog that mentions whether or not the cover is "dimpled" or not... How do I tell? Is there a source that provides them?


The dimple is where the thermo. housing mounts to , if you have a 8 bolt cover now it has it . If you need one send me a PM . thanks


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Aftermarket timing cover (11bolt)...check with Butler Performance....use a MSD distributor and 'box'...that should do it. Also check Billet Specialties Serp. Drive....................My engine has 871 Blower, p/s, p/b, a/c..serpentine drive..11 bolt pump.......it's all doable!!!:cheers Eric


----------

